# Sorpresa Sky: Juventus TV e Roma TV nel pacchetto Sport.



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

Nella mattinata odierna Sky ha presentato i nuovi palinsesti. E per i tifosi di Juventus e Roma ci sono grandi novità. *Infatti, la società di Murdoch ha acquistato i canali telematici di entrambe le squadre italiane che saranno visibili senza ulteriori costi aggiuntivi nel pacchetto Sport.* Juventus e Roma, inoltre, sono le uniche squadre ad aver ceduto i diritti di archivio alla società satellitare. Tutti gli altri diritti d'archivio del resto della Serie A, invece, appartengono a Mediaset. 
Continua quindi la guerra tra le due pay tv. 

*In tutto ciò, chi non la prenderà bene saranno probabilmente i tifosi del Milan che invece per vedere Milan Channel saranno costretti a pagare come sempre 8€ in più al mese.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Luglio 2015)

Onore alle due società. Invece col cavolo che pago Milan Channel (come non avrei pagato quegli altri e due canali).


----------



## davoreb (2 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Onore alle due società. Invece col cavolo che pago Milan Channel (come non avrei pagato quegli altri e due canali).



Onore per che cosa? Ovviamente sky è dalla parte di Juve e Roma per quanto riguarda la lotta interna nella lega, inoltre entrambe le sqaudre fanno la champions e Sky prova a tenersi i loro tifosi dando gratis gli allenamenti. 

E' marketing.... non c'è niente di onorevole, se volevano essere onorevoli dimezzavano i costi degli abbonamenti dopo il flop di non avere la Champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Onore per che cosa? Ovviamente sky è dalla parte di Juve e Roma per quanto riguarda la lotta interna nella lega, inoltre entrambe le sqaudre fanno la champions e Sky prova a tenersi i loro tifosi dando gratis gli allenamenti.
> 
> E' marketing.... non c'è niente di onorevole, se volevano essere onorevoli dimezzavano i costi degli abbonamenti dopo il flop di non avere la Champions.



Giusto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Onore per che cosa? Ovviamente sky è dalla parte di Juve e Roma per quanto riguarda la lotta interna nella lega, inoltre entrambe le sqaudre fanno la champions e Sky prova a tenersi i loro tifosi dando gratis gli allenamenti.
> 
> E' marketing.... non c'è niente di onorevole, se volevano essere onorevoli dimezzavano i costi degli abbonamenti dopo il flop di non avere la Champions.


Guarda che il mio elogio non era di certo per Sky.


----------



## beleno (2 Luglio 2015)

Peccato, non spenderei di certo 8€ al mese per Milan Channel, ma se fosse stato gratis magari un'occhiata l'avrei data


----------



## Pessotto (2 Luglio 2015)

E' marketing non ci vuole un genio a capirlo, Juventus e Roma giocheranno la champions che ha in esclusiva Mediaset e Sky prova a trattenere i tifosi così...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Luglio 2015)

mossa geniale di sky, in questo modo è colmato il gap della champions delle italiane in grandissima parte, visto che i canali tematici trasmettono le partite in differita


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> mossa geniale di sky, in questo modo è colmato il gap della champions delle italiane in grandissima parte, visto che i canali tematici trasmettono le partite in differita



Le differite della CL verranno trasmesse a prescindere da Sky a partire dalla mezzanotte. E dubito ci siano molti tifosi disposti a non conoscere i risultati delle loro squadre per vedersi la partita di notte. Oppure disposti a vedersela comunque di notte conoscendo il risultato. 
Le azioni salienti si vedranno comunque su Mediaset in chiaro nei dopo partita. E la maggior parte vedrà quelle. Fermo restando il fatto che dopo 7 giorni (se non ricordo male) Sky non può più usare quelle immagini.

Questa dei canali telematici è una mossa per tentare di arginare la fuga di tifosi che andranno via solo per la CL, ma secondo me sono pochi quelli che si accontentano di vedere le dirette degli allenamenti anziché quelle delle CL.


----------



## Doctore (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nella mattinata odierna Sky ha presentato i nuovi palinsesti. E per i tifosi di Juventus e Roma ci sono grandi novità. *Infatti, la società di Murdoch ha acquistato i canali telematici di entrambe le squadre italiane che saranno visibili senza ulteriori costi aggiuntivi nel pacchetto Sport.* Juventus e Roma, inoltre, sono le uniche squadre ad aver ceduto i diritti di archivio alla società satellitare. Tutti gli altri diritti d'archivio del resto della Serie A, invece, appartengono a Mediaset.
> Continua quindi la guerra tra le due pay tv.
> 
> *In tutto ciò, chi non la prenderà bene saranno probabilmente i tifosi del Milan che invece per vedere Milan Channel saranno costretti a pagare come sempre 8€ in più al mese.*


Milan channel in chiaro allontana i tifosi del milan da sky


----------



## Love (2 Luglio 2015)

ma da quando saranno in chiaroì?? E cmq milan channel potrebbe anche abbassare il costo dell'abbonamento...8euro sono una rapina...


----------



## prebozzio (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nella mattinata odierna Sky ha presentato i nuovi palinsesti. E per i tifosi di Juventus e Roma ci sono grandi novità. *Infatti, la società di Murdoch ha acquistato i canali telematici di entrambe le squadre italiane che saranno visibili senza ulteriori costi aggiuntivi nel pacchetto Sport.* Juventus e Roma, inoltre, sono le uniche squadre ad aver ceduto i diritti di archivio alla società satellitare. Tutti gli altri diritti d'archivio del resto della Serie A, invece, appartengono a Mediaset.
> Continua quindi la guerra tra le due pay tv.
> 
> *In tutto ciò, chi non la prenderà bene saranno probabilmente i tifosi del Milan che invece per vedere Milan Channel saranno costretti a pagare come sempre 8€ in più al mese.*


Penso sia il modo con cui Sky si scusa con loro per i mancati diritti della Champions League.


----------



## Dexter (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nella mattinata odierna Sky ha presentato i nuovi palinsesti. E per i tifosi di Juventus e Roma ci sono grandi novità. *Infatti, la società di Murdoch ha acquistato i canali telematici di entrambe le squadre italiane che saranno visibili senza ulteriori costi aggiuntivi nel pacchetto Sport.* Juventus e Roma, inoltre, sono le uniche squadre ad aver ceduto i diritti di archivio alla società satellitare. Tutti gli altri diritti d'archivio del resto della Serie A, invece, appartengono a Mediaset.
> Continua quindi la guerra tra le due pay tv.
> 
> *In tutto ciò, chi non la prenderà bene saranno probabilmente i tifosi del Milan che invece per vedere Milan Channel saranno costretti a pagare come sempre 8€ in più al mese.*


Qualcuno sa' come devo fare per disdire Sky senza pagare penali? Sto usufruendo di alcune offerte questo periodo, è un problema?


----------



## Mou (2 Luglio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Penso sia il modo con cui Sky si scusa con loro per i mancati diritti della Champions League.



Quoto, Sky cerca di tamponare l'emoraggia... In particolare vuole che gli juventini non passino a Premium. Per fortuna in giro tutti i miei colleghi sono abbastanza convinti di darsi allo streaming.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

*Gandini su Twitter: "Spostare Milan Channel sul DTT? Ci stiamo lavorando"*


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2015)

Milan Channel è di Infront, figuriamoci se lo davano a Sky


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Milan Channel è di Infront, figuriamoci se lo davano a Sky



Ti dirò di più ... Milan channel è IN INFRONT  ...


----------

